

RebornDB: The Next Generation Distributed Key-Value Store - kilimchoi
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/7/8/reborndb-the-next-generation-distributed-key-value-store.html

======
stulentsev
So, in this "next level" database you have to do the resharding yourself? That
is, manually specify which keys go where?

Way to go, my friends :)

